# mon pc ne reconnait plus mon ipod



## tibo789 (11 Mars 2008)

donc voila j'etais occupé à effectué une restauration de mon ipod 5eme generation et mon pc a beugué maintenant mon ipod qd il est chargé essaie de se lancer en boucle et mon pc
 ne le reconnait plus meme pas en tant que disque amovible! que faire dans ce cas la? j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide.


----------



## Ludo67 (11 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Si ton ipod affiche l'orsqu'il est débranché une icone représentant une prise, c'est qu'il doit être recharger sur une prise secteur autre que ton ordinateur.

Si ce n'est pas sa, essai de le rebooté, tu reste appuyer sur le bouton du milieu pendant quelque seconde, jusqu'a ce qu'il s'éteint, puis tu le rallume de la même façon.


----------



## tibo789 (11 Mars 2008)

non ca ne change rien je l'ai deja fai en fait il n'arrive pa a bien demarrer et il n'est pas du tout reconnu par mon pc. ce n'est pas du tout un probleme de chargement c'est juste qu'il n'est plus du tout reconnu.


----------



## Ludo67 (11 Mars 2008)

Voilà ce que te propose Apple pour ton problème:



1- Réinitialisez votre iPod.
2- Réessayez en utilisant un autre port USB ou FireWire.
3- Redémarrez votre ordinateur et assurez-vous d&#8217;avoir installé les dernières versions des logiciels.
4- Désinstallez iTunes et réinstallez la dernière version disponible sur le Web.
5- Restaurez votre iPod. Consultez «Mise à jour et restauration du logiciel de l&#8217;iPod» dans le guide de l&#8217;utilisateur.



CF: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60950-fr


----------



## tibo789 (11 Mars 2008)

je veux bien reessayer une restauration mai je ne peux pas y arriver mon ipod n'est pas du tout reconnu par mon pc et cela peu importe le port usb et le pc car j'ai deja essayé sur un autre pc


----------



## tibo789 (11 Mars 2008)

probleme resolu! mai tre bizarre ca fai a peu pre 2h qu'il est branché sur mon pc et la en un coup le pc se met a le reconnaitre en tant que disque amovible et j'ai reussi a lancer la restauration. tre bizarre pcq ca fai 2jours que je suis occupé a essayer de le reparer en vain et la en un coup. je ne vais pas me plaindre. merci quand meme a toi ludo


----------



## Flocon67 (15 Février 2009)

J`ai exactement le même problème.. :mouais:
Pourtant j`ai fait toutes les manip`


----------

